#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Αναζήτηση γερμανικού συγγράμματος για στρέψη μεταλλικών

## brutagon

Συνάδελφοι ψάχνω αυτό το σύγγραμμα

*K. Roik, J. Carl, J. Lindner
"biegertorsionprobleme gerader dunnwandige stabe"
W. Ernst, & Sohn, 1972*

Έχει κανείς κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## Pappos

Υπάρχει και διδακτορικό με θέμα *"Interaktion des lokalen und globalen Stabilit&#228;tsverhaltnes d&#252;nnwandiger St&#228;be"*,
αν σε ενδιαφέρει πες μου να το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Pappos

Θα το ανέβαζα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό το διδακτορικό. Σε μερικά δεν είναι ελεύθερα, θα το κοιτάξω προσεκτικότερα και μετά θα το ανεβάσω.

----------

